# Signed Up For Star Puppy class!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty you are going to be the most awesome poodle mama! That baby will want for nothing in 11 days and however many hours minutes and seconds are left until your girl is in your forever loving care.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Also made the first vet appointment - it is really starting to feel "real" now!  My vet's receptionist seemed happy to hear I'm getting a new puppy and they are looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How many days, hours, minute are left now nifty?


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

11 days, 3 hours, 40 minutes and 51 seconds....not that I'm counting or anything!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm excited for you and a bit jealous. I have a homecoming in August and have been so busy buying equipment, reading about the breed, reading PF, I haven't calculated down to the second how much LONGER until a dog is back in my life. I hope to read about your new puppy's wonderful times starting the second she's finally home.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anyone else ever signed up for two sessions of STAR puppy at the same time? I have just done so (so that we will go on Tuesdays and Saturdays) because I am concerned about puppy socialization. I have no extended family in the area and although I have arranged to have friends come to visit the puppy and have worked out other ways to socialize her to people, I don't have many friends who have calm dogs to visit with. Only one, in fact. SO I decided since our local dog club has very reasonable rates for the STAR puppy classes, it might make sense to sign up for two classes in the same session group, giving us a chance to meet two groups of puppies and owners during these early (11-17) weeks.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

nifty said:


> Has anyone else ever signed up for two sessions of STAR puppy at the same time? I have just done so (so that we will go on Tuesdays and Saturdays) because I am concerned about puppy socialization. I have no extended family in the area and although I have arranged to have friends come to visit the puppy and have worked out other ways to socialize her to people, I don't have many friends who have calm dogs to visit with. Only one, in fact. SO I decided since our local dog club has very reasonable rates for the STAR puppy classes, it might make sense to sign up for two classes in the same session group, giving us a chance to meet two groups of puppies and owners during these early (11-17) weeks.


Yeah, it probably doesn't hurt to do two classes at once, twice the practice and exposure. I would also recommend continuing at least one of the training class, after the initial classes have ended. Puppies go through so many stages as they grow, sometimes they completely loose their brains, sometimes they are fearful, and it's nice to have a trainer to fall back on and help through any issues that arise.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks brownlikewoah - I definitely plan to continue with Beginning Obedience and Intermediate for CGC - my plan is to work toward Therapy dog training.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Twice a week sounds great since it will be a completely different set of puppies in each class. The second class will be like a big homework/practice session.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

That's what I was thinking lily cd re - which will be very helpful for me since I have never trained a puppy in this way before. After the STAR puppy, I think I will have a better handle on things and then I will proceed with just one class of the next session (Beginner Obedience) and carry on from there. The big draw is two classes of different puppies and owners, which will also help me socialize Dulcie to more people, too.


----------

